# Chanel 4 racing and Claire Balding.



## Alec Swan (1 January 2013)

I had my doubts,  serious doubts at that,  but this afternoon was near sublime.  I'm more than happy,  delighted in fact,  to eat Humble Pie.

Well done C4,  CB,  and all those who took part.  Such a delight to see inside Henderson's yard.  All that I need now is £100k to find a horse for Corky Browne to care for,  and for NH to train. 

To see Lucy Thompsett being cared for at Oaksey House,  was wonderful.  

C4 have rediscovered their purpose.  Perfect!!

Alec.


----------



## claracanter (1 January 2013)

Glad to see someone else watched and enjoyed it. 

I was so enthralled by NH and his yard of wonderful horses and staff. It was a real treat. 

It was great to see the tremendous work done at Oaksey house and the remarkable Isabel Thompsett.

Even the pundits in the studio were interesting on their views for the festival runners.

Well done channel 4 for pulling that out the bag when Cheltenham was called off.


----------



## LittleBoPeep (1 January 2013)

I really enjoyed it. I did miss John Francome though!


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (1 January 2013)

Great coverage except for all the damned adverts!!! What's the craic with the Will Hill one as the runners are circling at the start and they put them in a tiny box in the corner?!? Ditch that feature please!

Other than that they did a great job. It was great to be able to get into NH's yard at such short notice and fair play to his lads that came in for it. So long as they have started as they mean to go on then C4 Racing will be hitting it's biggest highs ever!


----------



## Daffodil (1 January 2013)

Not so keen as you all are!    Yes, the coverage from Seven Barrows was great, and wonderful to have access to such spectacular horses, see Corky Brown and listen to the lads talk about their charges; and seeing the work of Oaksey House was enlightening.

Could do without that awful William Hill advert turning up so frequently (get rid of it please), and even more advert breaks than previously; Nick Luck was trying too hard, and I'm not sure I "take" to Graham Cunningham.   That ghastly touch screen and the waving hand got on my nerves, and the light blue colouring was difficult to read; the "in depth" (I jest) interviews with ST-D and Lucy ALexander were rather shallow.  I found myself not knowing which horse was running in which colours as the run through the card was so poor with a very hurried background to only selected horses in each race.  

Found some of it quite boring.

No not particularly impressed but agree they had a difficult task with Cheltenham off.


----------



## Rowreach (1 January 2013)

I_shot_Santa said:



			I had my doubts,  serious doubts at that,  but this afternoon was near sublime.  I'm more than happy,  delighted in fact,  to eat Humble Pie.

Well done C4,  CB,  and all those who took part.  Such a delight to see inside Henderson's yard.  All that I need now is £100k to find a horse for Corky Browne to care for,  and for NH to train. 

To see Lucy Thompsett being cared for at Oaksey House,  was wonderful.  

C4 have rediscovered their purpose.  Perfect!!

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

Early days, but I didn't like it much, although NH's yard was fab to see.  It's Isabel Tompsett btw - I thought the interview with her was inspiring.


----------



## HumBugsey (1 January 2013)

I thought it was amazing considering their main venue was pulled! Does anyone know if they were planning to show anything from scotland at all before? 

I would love for them to make the "inside the trainers yard" thing regular, I found it really interesting to see these horses stood up for once to get a good look. And how stunning was Sprinter Scare!? Top marks for NH and crew allowing them in on short notice

I'm sure there will be tweaking as it goes on, I'm with you on the blue not being the easiest but all the presenters will relax and sand off a few rough edges.


----------



## Honeylight (1 January 2013)

The film of the Henderson Yard was good but I didn't think much of the coverage otherwise.
Felt very magazinish & i was very disappointed the runners were not shown in the paddock or cantering down.
Maybe have to give them the benefit of the bdoubt this time as it wasn't the show they expected.
However I would like to see more of the horses at home & the stable staff in the future.


----------



## Chestnuttymare (1 January 2013)

I thought it was great to see NH's yard and hear what his staff have to say. Also great to see the horses up close and personal. Sprinter Sacre is absolutely stunning.
was a bit disappointed in the card from musselburgh, thought the info on the horses was sparse, not much mention of the trainers. A bit thrown in about Lucinda Russell not having a winner in however many races, no mention of what she has done in the past of wish her well for this year after the dreadful 2012 she had on her yard (don't mean on the track). Just a bit negative there. Apart from that i thought it was good. I did miss JF though!


----------



## JCWHITE (1 January 2013)

I filled in the on line form on Channel Four website, to let them know my views, suggest others do the same.
Who is the Graham fellow?
Am pleased the Morning Line appears to be continuing, that would seriously p me off if not.
Agreed a difficult start, made better by the visit to the yard and the article about Oaksey House.


----------



## webble (1 January 2013)

I will miss Lesley, John and Jim and Alastair. Not Big Mac though


----------



## volatis (1 January 2013)

Alistair and John are huge losses for them. The actual racing coverage was rubbish as usual. You barely get to see the horses before the race at all.
Loved the NH visit but I cant see them sticking to that format, it was just a filler this time.


----------



## starr_g (1 January 2013)

I recorded it so just flicked through for the races after watching the introduction to see how Claire performed. I have just filled in the C4 online form to tell them that the new data display is really hard to read and not having the trainer listed is surprising.


----------



## Maesfen (1 January 2013)

I thought they did well in the circumstances; such a relief to not have gobbychops any longer but have to admit missing AD and JF particularly and with the line up they have I can't see the need for Richie at all but then I don't like him anyway.  I did actually like Graham Cunningham, first time I've seen him.
I agree about the blue screen, awful to read anything at all and it's very small too, feel sorry for anyone who will find it a problem.
I think the poor shots at Musselburgh could be because they had to use an almost static camera all the time, no room there for cars around the course from what I could see but I hate when there's no paddock talk as that's half of it and today they had no excuse not to show it fully.

As I have to take what I can get (no Sky) I appreciate whatever is shown but the programme today bodes well for the future I think - and hope.


----------



## Echo Bravo (1 January 2013)

I dislike CB so glad to not see much of her, the rest of the program I felt much to be desired. The blue touch screen I couldn't read it and not seeing the horses parade dismal,didn't think to much of the commentary when they were racing. So there goes my enjoyment of doing my ironing while watching the morning line, actually there goes my enjoyment full stop watching the racing.


----------



## Alec Swan (1 January 2013)

volatis said:



			Alistair and John are huge losses for them. The actual racing coverage was rubbish as usual. You barely get to see the horses before the race at all.
Loved the NH visit but I cant see them sticking to that format, it was just a filler this time.
		
Click to expand...

I agree,  and that's about it!  JF walked,  sadly.  AD?  I haven't a clue,  I suppose that his services were dispensed with,  such a shame,  such an erudite and educated and ebullient man.  C4 Racing is the poorer for his going.

Early days,  so we'll see what happens. 

Alec.


----------



## Springy (1 January 2013)

My hubby sat and watched it all while I took the decorations down

He works in racing and pointed out everyone he knew lol

He particularly liked the chatting to Nicky Hendersons staff to get their view on the horses

He also said it was different but well done to them for pulling it off including the fact that Cheltenham wasnt on


----------



## flashmans (1 January 2013)

I imagine the reason that there was little coverage of the horses in the paddock today was because Cheltenham was off and that's where the coverage was supposed to be based. As far as I'm aware they have never showed the horses in the paddock or cantering down at the races that are not the 'main' covrage/programme, as Musselburgh, Ayr and a lot of others are...?


----------



## oldvic (1 January 2013)

JCWHITE said:



			Who is the Graham fellow?
		
Click to expand...

Graham Cunningham writes for the Racing Post and used to be with time form. He is extremely knowledgeable and very respected within the industry.

I suspect that the William Hill advert will have to be tolerated - many programmes on television are now sponsored.

It is only fair to give them a chance. They are a very professional group but they only had a few days to prepare and, while I'm sure there will be changes in their presentation over time, they did a good job. In all walks of life there is change. We don't always want it but we get used to it and sometimes it ends up better. With all the presenters there will be those that like them and those that don't but they all have knowledge and plenty to offer.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (1 January 2013)

Musselburgh is quite a nice track but it is small. It's tight, sharp and you really can only use 2 camera to watch the track so you never get the best of shots. If they had taken a walkabout camera down to the paddock you would have found it as busy as the Festival's - because it's so small  Well no, I have walked smaller paddocks but Burgh really isn't that big at all. Plus they had no presenters up here. At short notice they did a fair job but they do have a lot to work on.


----------



## Alec Swan (1 January 2013)

oldvic said:



			Graham Cunningham writes for the Racing Post and used to be with time form. He is extremely knowledgeable and very respected within the industry.

........
		
Click to expand...


"INDUSTRY"?  I hear you say.  That's all very well,  but has he ever sat on the back of a horse?....... and before anyone tells me that my argument is of no consequence,  perhaps you'd best go back to your "Slips". 

Alec.


----------



## oldvic (1 January 2013)

I_shot_Santa said:



			"INDUSTRY"?  I hear you say.  That's all very well,  but has he ever sat on the back of a horse?....... and before anyone tells me that my argument is of no consequence,  perhaps you'd best go back to your "Slips". 

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

Not quite sure what you're trying to say.

He understands racing and has an in depth knowledge of form. He also has a positive way of looking at things. Nobody is asking him to ride.


----------



## Alec Swan (1 January 2013)

oldvic said:



			Not quite sure what you're trying to say.

....... Nobody is asking him to ride.
		
Click to expand...

I can assure you,  that there's a world of difference between understanding form,  and understanding the horse.

Alec.


----------



## oldvic (1 January 2013)

I_shot_Santa said:



			I can assure you,  that there's a world of difference between understanding form,  and understanding the horse.

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, That's right but both have a place. He talks a lot of sense and understands enough about horses to appreciate that they are not machines and they need to be ridden to their strengths to be able to win. He also knows to stick to his strengths.


----------



## Alec Swan (1 January 2013)

oldvic,

I shall watch his progress with interest,  and if he proves to be lacking,  then you can deal with him!! 

Alec.


----------



## oldvic (1 January 2013)

I_shot_Santa said:



			oldvic,

I shall watch his progress with interest,  and if he proves to be lacking,  then you can deal with him!! 

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

I have watched him quite a bit on racing UK and he has always been sensible with what he says and has an opinion that's worth listening to. He also seems to find constructive and positive things to say which has to be good.


----------



## Dobiegirl (1 January 2013)

I wasnt impressed with his opinion on David Pipes Swing Bowler who is out of Lady Cricket a prolific winner, he stated she was the same colour as her dam who was chestnut if memory serves me correct and Swing Bowler is bay.


----------



## TeamChaser (1 January 2013)

Thought the team did a great job on the whole with Cheltenham off


The coverage at NJH yard was brilliant and how fantastic to see all of the horses at such close quarters. Almost felt a bit sorry for Long Run having to stand next to Sprinter Sacre - what an animal! Darlan also really stood out for me, looked fabulous, and I think could have a big chance in Champion Hurdle

Appreciate that this was possibly put together at quite short notice, and all credit to the team at Seven Barrows for accomodating, but BHA could do worse than encouraging more of this sort of thing. To me it showed racing in a great light and it was clear how much trainer and staff think of their charges. Racing gets a bad press from certain quarters but to hear Corky Brown talking about Captain Conan in particular spoke volumes about the care that these horses receive and the regard in which they're held by those responsible for them


----------



## oldvic (1 January 2013)

Dobiegirl said:



			I wasnt impressed with his opinion on David Pipes Swing Bowler who is out of Lady Cricket a prolific winner, he stated she was the same colour as her dam who was chestnut if memory serves me correct and Swing Bowler is bay.
		
Click to expand...

Nobody is perfect and that is not the worst mistake anybody has made. His judgement on how she ran and what the form amounts to is more valid and is why he is there. He is liked by the trainers as he presents the facts without condemning them or their horses.


----------



## lil'chesnut (2 January 2013)

I help in caring for several of some of the top horses on the racing circuit trained by a certain well known trainer.  Unfortunately I  don't get to meet them all, as most are on rest or recovering from injury, so I do miss being able to see the trainer named alongside the horse and jockey's names in the listings.

Other than that I thoroughly enjoyed the programme today and, as always, think that Clare pulled it off superbly.


----------



## Clodagh (2 January 2013)

I'm off to look for the C4 comment form. I liked the NH bit but hated the racing coverage. I want to know who trains it and what colours the jockey is wearing. It isn't all about gambling, I watch RUK as well and I never bet, I want to see the horses.
Sprinter Sacre was stunning, made LR look very dull!


----------



## Clodagh (2 January 2013)

I can't find it, but I'm not very savvy with 'puter. Can someone please post me a link?
Thank you


----------



## Daffodil (2 January 2013)

I'm an online subscriber to Racing UK and ATR.  I don't want to muck up my chances of still being able to view both channels on the PC (I sometimes see it in the office) so am reluctant to start playing about with their websites. 

But could someone tell me how I can get both channels accessible on my television at home without losing the internet facility?

I am serious hopeless at this sort of thing!

Many thanks.


----------



## starr_g (2 January 2013)

I couldn't find the contact form on the C4 website but got it  via Google. The graphics seem to be the main cause of complaint so hopefully they will be changed.

www.channel4.com/4viewers/contact-us


----------



## Clodagh (2 January 2013)

starr_g said:



			I couldn't find the contact form on the C4 website but got it  via Google. The graphics seem to be the main cause of complaint so hopefully they will be changed.

www.channel4.com/4viewers/contact-us

Click to expand...

Done, thank you very much.


----------



## Clodagh (2 January 2013)

Daffodil said:



			I'm an online subscriber to Racing UK and ATR.  I don't want to muck up my chances of still being able to view both channels on the PC (I sometimes see it in the office) so am reluctant to start playing about with their websites. 

But could someone tell me how I can get both channels accessible on my television at home without losing the internet facility?

I am serious hopeless at this sort of thing!

Many thanks.

Click to expand...

Do you have Sky? We have Sky Sports and they just appear in the listings. If you phone them with your viewing card number to hand I'm sure they could talk you through it.


----------



## Daffodil (2 January 2013)

Thank you, Clodagh.   I'm not on Sky but will look into it.


----------



## MyBoyChe (6 January 2013)

Ive just watched yesterdays racing (recorded it) from C4.  Where was Claire, I thought she was going to be the face of C4 racing but no sign of her!


----------



## AdorableAlice (6 January 2013)

MyBoyChe said:



			Ive just watched yesterdays racing (recorded it) from C4.  Where was Claire, I thought she was going to be the face of C4 racing but no sign of her!
		
Click to expand...

Press said she was covering 60 meetings of the 100 + meetings being televised by C4.

An amusing moment yesterday was Rishi Perpratt trying to interiew John Francome.

Francome had a runner and Rishi was telling John how it would go.  Painful to say the least.  After all of 15 seconds John turned his back on Rishi and walked away.


----------



## MyBoyChe (6 January 2013)

"An amusing moment yesterday was Rishi Perpratt trying to interiew John Francome."

AA, yes I thought 'trying' was the best way to describe that interview.  Thanks for info on Claire, I hadnt seen that press comment, assumed she was doing them all.


----------



## AdorableAlice (6 January 2013)

I have just finished watching the recording from yesterday.  I must be the only one that finds the new format not enjoyable.

Much preferred the old team.


----------



## Rowreach (6 January 2013)

AdorableAlice said:



			I have just finished watching the recording from yesterday.  I must be the only one that finds the new format not enjoyable.

Much preferred the old team.
		
Click to expand...

No, you are not alone, and I know I am not good at change  but without JF, who really knows his onions, I can't see it being for me.


----------



## Fantasy_World (6 January 2013)

AdorableAlice said:



			I have just finished watching the recording from yesterday.  I must be the only one that finds the new format not enjoyable.

Much preferred the old team.
		
Click to expand...

You and me both and I would guess at least half of the UK's punters from comments I have seen


----------



## Fantasy_World (6 January 2013)

Who was the presenter that got his horse colours well and truly mixed up the other day saying that one of Lady Cricket's progeny had colouring just like she, it was a bay, Lady Cricket was a chestnut..... ouch!


----------



## Dobiegirl (6 January 2013)

Fantasy_World said:



			Who was the presenter that got his horse colours well and truly mixed up the other day saying that one of Lady Cricket's progeny had colouring just like she, it was a bay, Lady Cricket was a chestnut..... ouch!
		
Click to expand...

That was Graham Cunningham. I thought the programme just lacked warmth, personality call it what you like but it was dull as ditchwater. Rishi Persaads interview was cringeworthly embarrassing.


----------



## justabob (6 January 2013)

I find it as souless as At The Races. Fine if you are a punter and only watch for betting purposes. My saturdays are now ruined.


----------



## Honeylight (6 January 2013)

justabob said:



			I find it as souless as At The Races. Fine if you are a punter and only watch for betting purposes. My saturdays are now ruined. 

Click to expand...

I feel very similar. I liked to see the horses in the paddock; serious race goers always look at them in the paddock first.
I felt it was about the same as ATR a punters channel only. I love horses & racing but I don't bet. People who do bet would learn a lot too by seeing horses in the paddock. You can tell whether they are fit, need a race, will go on the ground...be worth backing next time out.
I couldn't read the information on the screen. Who designs these things? I teach design & a students of mine (well they wouldn't produce any thing so bad) are taught to consider those with poor sight or dyslexia, both groups would noyt be able to read the new on screen graphics! Appalling!


----------



## Daffodil (6 January 2013)

Overall I thought yesterday's coverage much better than I expected.  They'd sorted out the awful graphics problem of the first programme, though I find it very irritating that they only comment on certain horses on the card, the outsiders don't get a look in and the viewer has little chance of memorising the colours of particular horses.  Poor Jim McGrath still seems a bit lost and really doesn't appear to relate to Cunningham at all, for which I don't blame him.   I find him totally without character or personality.

The interview with Francome was a highlight!!

Let's hope ALice Plunckett is back for the Festival, she'll bring some personality and passion to it.

As I say, not as good as previously but I'm not writing it off yet.


----------



## Daffodil (6 January 2013)

Honeylight - you should have seen the graphics on the first programme!


----------



## Clodagh (6 January 2013)

Rishi Pershad is rubbish. I assume he was kept on as they have to have minorities represented, and that is truly not a racist comment, but an observation. Why do they show so much of the presenters talking? They could talk while showing the horses. I want to see the horses in the paddock. They had put the trainers names up, which was a plus.
I don't like Graham Cunningham at all, he looks a cold old fish.
Hopefully they will take comments on board and the show will develop.


----------



## Echo Bravo (6 January 2013)

Oh dear Rishi, calling John Francome "Johnny". Do agree as usually I like to do my ironing watching the Morning Line, makes a ardous job fly bye, but not this time. But it was so boring, please bring back the old team and format even if it means Big Mack (shudder) and if na tso called racing person cann't reckonise  different coat colours of horses is he really a horse person.


----------



## oldvic (6 January 2013)

Echo Bravo said:



			Oh dear Rishi, calling John Francome "Johnny". Do agree as usually I like to do my ironing watching the Morning Line, makes a ardous job fly bye, but not this time. But it was so boring, please bring back the old team and format even if it means Big Mack (shudder) and if na tso called racing person cann't reckonise  different coat colours of horses is he really a horse person.
		
Click to expand...

John Francome was Johnny in his earlier days when he was show jumping and when he was a jockey. Maybe some people still call him that.
Graham Cunningham is not a horse person, he is a form expert. It was a pretty minor mistake in the grand scheme of things.


----------



## armchair_rider (6 January 2013)

Hoepfully they'll get Mick Fitzgerald in to liven things up.

I have to say i'm not all that impressed. I don't like the graphics or Graham Cunningham (who for added irritation looks like Ted Walsh from some angles - and I do like Ted Walsh). I'm not that taken with their high-tec mobile studio either.


----------



## Alec Swan (6 January 2013)

I'll admit that yesterday wasn't all that it could have been.  I also suspect that the new studio regime,  and that bloody horrible table top flat screen thing,  is dire and will take some getting used to.

I'm currently of the view that I'd almost welcome the awful Mcririck back.  I suspect that it will rumble on,  until we get used to it.  It's a bit like the Range Rover,  in that every time that there have been changes,  I've loathed them,  and then I've become accustomed to them,  and then ******-me,  if they don't go and change them,  yet again! 

Alec.


----------



## claracanter (7 January 2013)

I enjoyed the coverage on New Years Day from NH's yard and was expecting good things from Channel4 this weekend. However, I was very disappointed. I know they were very busy with 3 meetings but no paddock coverage is really bad. This was made worse by the huge captions on the screen which covered up the horses going down to the start as well. They used to have the betting running along the bottom of the screen so you could still see the horses. 

I agree with Justabob. It was soulless. 

For a lot of racing enthusiasts, racing IS about the horses and not the betting. We love to see the horses up close.

I see Channel4 racing is being produced by a new production company now. I hope they dont throw all the old values out the window. I couldn't bare to watch Cheltenham Festival in such a sterile way.


----------



## Fantasy_World (7 January 2013)

Dobiegirl said:



			That was Graham Cunningham. I thought the programme just lacked warmth, personality call it what you like but it was dull as ditchwater. Rishi Persaads interview was cringeworthly embarrassing.
		
Click to expand...

I had a feeling it was and him being a racing journalist made it even more cringeworthy.
Admittedly I know commentators and presenters have got horse's names wrong before, but that could be due to excitement, confusion or the heat of the moment.
However to confuse the colour of a horse is unforgiveable.
I have not seen Lady Cricket for a good few years but even I can remember she is a chestnut and I have not race reported for 9 years!
I also agree that it lacked warmth.
I love Matt Chapman on attheraces, he does not lack warmth, charisma, knowledge and an enthusiastic approach to racing.
He would have been a welcome addition to the team.
I just thought the programme reminded me of a get together of professional gamblers who often in my opinion lack and real excitement either before or after placing a bet, even if they win. I know a few pro gamblers remind me of poker players!
I like to see the horses before the race too.
Not just because I like to see how they look but also for my own assessment of health and fitness with regards to my own notebook and gambling as I do bet on the horses.
The odds I can see online and let's face it how many people these days don't have online gambling?


----------



## Fantasy_World (7 January 2013)

oldvic said:



			John Francome was Johnny in his earlier days when he was show jumping and when he was a jockey. Maybe some people still call him that.
Graham Cunningham is not a horse person, he is a form expert. It was a pretty minor mistake in the grand scheme of things.
		
Click to expand...

Ah but a so called form expert should know the colour of a horse's coat. When form reading in my opinion you should take into account genetics and breeding since they can and do influence a horse's ability.


----------



## jezabell (7 January 2013)

Where was Claire on Saturday. I too do not like the new programme what so ever. I know you have to get used to change and give it time.  Not this I turned it of, it has lost the heart out of the programme.  Bring back the old Morning line and all the people we know and love.
What a big turn of.
Let is start a campaign BRING BACK THE MORNING LINE.


----------



## Dobiegirl (7 January 2013)

Ive had a reply to C4 comments, they are very sorry that I didnt enjoy the programme and have taken on board my comments as regarding the graphics and Alistair Down. 
So has anyone else had a reply and what did they say.


----------



## Clodagh (7 January 2013)

We are pleased to hear that you have enjoyed the new Racing Team, please be assured that your kind comments, including the request that we show more of the horses in the paddock, have been noted and logged for the information of those responsible for the production of the programme.
^^
That was mine.


----------



## oldvic (7 January 2013)

Fantasy_World said:



			Ah but a so called form expert should know the colour of a horse's coat. When form reading in my opinion you should take into account genetics and breeding since they can and do influence a horse's ability.
		
Click to expand...

The colour doesn't influence how fast a horse goes. The genetics and breeding can influence ability but don't necessarily. There have been some beautifully bred horses that have been useless and some freaks that are bred to be ordinary but are very good. How do you explain full siblings of widely varying talent if breeding is so paramount. I agree that some stallions can have an influence for various traits like ground preference, wind problems, rideability, etc. but there will be exceptions that prove the rule.
Graham Cunningham may or may not be to your taste but there are many who like and respect him just as you could find people on both sides of the fence for all the presenters, old and new. That's what makes the world go round.


----------



## JCWHITE (7 January 2013)

My reply came back as, sorry you didnt enjoy the programme................, have actually deleted it as felt it was a no reply.
Lets hope someone from the production company is reading this thread.


----------



## Echo Bravo (7 January 2013)

Clodagh, which means up yours as they really are not interested what people think or say, it isn't till the rating start to drop will they start to take any notice, as for me I shall start ironing on other days and go shopping Sat afternoons.


----------



## AdorableAlice (7 January 2013)

I hoard a week of leave to watch the fesitival, I really hope things improve or it will be a waste of annual leave.

The programme is lifeless  without AD and JF.


----------



## starr_g (7 January 2013)

I got the "sorry you didn't enjoy the programme" email even though I didn't actually say that. I only commented on the size of the font for the race card and omission of the trainer from it. At least that has been changed but still don't like the blue background. Am now going to do the form again and comment on the lack of horses on the programme. They can do their talking over the paddock pictures. My bets are already on before it starts but want to see how my horse and the competition are looking.


----------



## Alec Swan (7 January 2013)

JCWHITE said:



			.......

Lets hope someone from the production company is reading this thread.
		
Click to expand...

If anyone has access to Ch4 Racing,  might I suggest that you invite them on to this thread,  so that they may give us some insight into their confusing rational?  

Ch4 Racing is funded by those who advertise with them.  I wonder what their thoughts are,  specifically about the apparent dissatisfaction.

Alec.


----------



## MyBoyChe (7 January 2013)

AA, I always save a weeks leave to watch Cheltenham!!  I also subscribe to RUK as I enjoy the features they do that week and the fact that they show wall to wall coverage from about 11am and have all the races on live.  I used to flick back and forth to C4 for ADs features and JF (cos I still think he;s gorgeous).  Not sure I'll be bothering this year but things may pick up.  I tend to agree with the majority, I miss the paddock scenes, I like to see the horses in the pre parade and parade, I love racing because I love to see good horses doing what they are bred to do, the betting side of things is of little interest to me.  I know its an important part of the economics of the thing but I prefer to just enjoy it for the horses,


----------



## AdorableAlice (7 January 2013)

MyBoyChe said:



			AA, I always save a weeks leave to watch Cheltenham!!  I also subscribe to RUK as I enjoy the features they do that week and the fact that they show wall to wall coverage from about 11am and have all the races on live.  I used to flick back and forth to C4 for ADs features and JF (cos I still think he;s gorgeous).  Not sure I'll be bothering this year but things may pick up.  I tend to agree with the majority, I miss the paddock scenes, I like to see the horses in the pre parade and parade, I love racing because I love to see good horses doing what they are bred to do, the betting side of things is of little interest to me.  I know its an important part of the economics of the thing but I prefer to just enjoy it for the horses,
		
Click to expand...

Best week of the year for me ! enough light to do what needs to be done outside without a struggle before it starts, empty house, business phone on mute, bottle of whatever I fancy and a few pringles or the like to nibble on.  Then of course, I can jump up and down screaming at the TV when a good horse gives his all up that hill, without my OH thinking I am having a strange turn !

Have sky but not RUK, do you reckon it's a better watch than C4 is going to be at the festival ?


----------



## MyBoyChe (7 January 2013)

AA, we could be twins.  Im just the same, its the highlight of my year.  Spend the morning with the ponies, back by 11, organise nibbles and drinks, lock the doors, wont answer door or phone if it rings, then settle down in time for the fun to begin.  I do think for £20 a month RUK is good value anyway but for Cheltenham and Aintree I really would miss it now.    They cover the whole of each day live,they do have a few racing themed adverts but nothing like the amount C4 have to fit in and on the whole have a pretty good team of presenters.  GC was an RUK mainstay so not sure if he will be on C4 only now.


----------



## Fantasy_World (7 January 2013)

oldvic said:



			The colour doesn't influence how fast a horse goes. The genetics and breeding can influence ability but don't necessarily. There have been some beautifully bred horses that have been useless and some freaks that are bred to be ordinary but are very good. How do you explain full siblings of widely varying talent if breeding is so paramount. I agree that some stallions can have an influence for various traits like ground preference, wind problems, rideability, etc. but there will be exceptions that prove the rule.
Graham Cunningham may or may not be to your taste but there are many who like and respect him just as you could find people on both sides of the fence for all the presenters, old and new. That's what makes the world go round.
		
Click to expand...

I did not suggest that colouration was related to a horse's ability. Although to be fair chestnut mares do have a reputation across the horse world. 
There will always be exceptions to the rule when it comes to genetics for any species, man is a prime example of that. 
I do though look into a horse's breeding when form reading because some stallions and even dam sires can have influences for ground preference, speed, stamina etc.
I like to use the dosage index for instance for the Epsom Derby runners when making my choices and that is truly controlled by genetics. 
Graham Cunningham maybe good in the Post, but just because someone is good in the written press it does not predispose them to have a natural talent for the screen.
Likewise a good jockey in the saddle may not be as good as putting pen to paper or presenting on TV.
There are exceptions to the rule though across all forms of the racing media.
My point was not whether or not I liked this man but the fact that as someone supposedly so accomplished in the written press that he could not remember the colouring of a mare which was such a high profile winner/runner that Lady Cricket was. 
Her beating by the same stable's Blowing Wind in what seemed a handicap blot in the 2002 Mildmay of flete handicap (now Byrne plate)was an amazing run as she tried to give 17lbs to the victor. Despite his price that day I can bet a few pounds were collected, especially as he was owned by gambler and Make a Stand's (champion hurdle winner 97) owner Peter Deal. 
As a form reader, I am sure Mr Cunningham would remember such a race as well as her victory in the previous season's Thomas Pink chase (now Paddy Power cup). Which is why it baffled me so much that her colour could so easily be forgotten especially when I would argue that chestnut is not perhaps one of the most popular winning colours in National Hunt as it tends to be bay or brown.


----------



## oldvic (7 January 2013)

Fantasy_World said:



			I did not suggest that colouration was related to a horse's ability. Although to be fair chestnut mares do have a reputation across the horse world. 
There will always be exceptions to the rule when it comes to genetics for any species, man is a prime example of that. 
I do though look into a horse's breeding when form reading because some stallions and even dam sires can have influences for ground preference, speed, stamina etc.
I like to use the dosage index for instance for the Epsom Derby runners when making my choices and that is truly controlled by genetics. 
Graham Cunningham maybe good in the Post, but just because someone is good in the written press it does not predispose them to have a natural talent for the screen.
Likewise a good jockey in the saddle may not be as good as putting pen to paper or presenting on TV.
There are exceptions to the rule though across all forms of the racing media.
My point was not whether or not I liked this man but the fact that as someone supposedly so accomplished in the written press that he could not remember the colouring of a mare which was such a high profile winner/runner that Lady Cricket was. 
Her beating by the same stable's Blowing Wind in what seemed a handicap blot in the 2002 Mildmay of flete handicap (now Byrne plate)was an amazing run as she tried to give 17lbs to the victor. Despite his price that day I can bet a few pounds were collected, especially as he was owned by gambler and Make a Stand's (champion hurdle winner 97) owner Peter Deal. 
As a form reader, I am sure Mr Cunningham would remember such a race as well as her victory in the previous season's Thomas Pink chase (now Paddy Power cup). Which is why it baffled me so much that her colour could so easily be forgotten especially when I would argue that chestnut is not perhaps one of the most popular winning colours in National Hunt as it tends to be bay or brown.
		
Click to expand...

I think many people will take into account the breeding when looking at form for reasons we both have stated although it isn't the main factor.
Graham Cunningham is also increasingly used on RacingUK for his informed assessments so it is not just the written press that he is accomplished in. Memory can play tricks with anyone when under pressure and in the heat of the moment - and I'm sure you have said something that you have then felt slightly embarrassed about when you have had time to think. It isn't as if she's a bright chestnut so the image in his mind could well be just a small dark horse. It hardly makes a huge difference to the world, nor is it going to threaten someone's life or livelihood.


----------



## Miss L Toe (7 January 2013)

LittleBoPeep said:



			I really enjoyed it. I did miss John Francome though!
		
Click to expand...

ditto
and  Alistair Downs should be brought back, he is a master of his craft.


----------



## Miss L Toe (7 January 2013)

I was disappointed generally. All the best bits cut back and the worse bits re-enforced.
What is the point of that stupid gaming table, reminded me of early pub games of the 1980's.
The screen cluttered with technology, just because it is available does not mean it is desirable.
Personally I prefer ClareB to be out and about, her personality can be a bit overwhelming, in a studio with four others, it could turn in to an ego stand off!
Lets see the horses as much as  possible, that is the whole point of a TV screen, as others have said the betting is of interest, but I have my online account open if I want to put a bet on.
Please do not turn this in to a program about betting, there are bookmakers enough to provide that outlet to gamblers.


----------



## Fantasy_World (8 January 2013)

Miss L Toe said:



			I was disappointed generally. All the best bits cut back and the worse bits re-enforced.
What is the point of that stupid gaming table, reminded me of early pub games of the 1980's.
The screen cluttered with technology, just because it is available does not mean it is desirable.
Personally I prefer ClareB to be out and about, her personality can be a bit overwhelming, in a studio with four others, it could turn in to an ego stand off!
Lets see the horses as much as  possible, that is the whole point of a TV screen, as others have said the betting is of interest, but I have my online account open if I want to put a bet on.
Please do not turn this in to a program about betting, there are bookmakers enough to provide that outlet to gamblers.
		
Click to expand...

Well said!


----------



## dressedkez (9 January 2013)

I shall switch off if we get CB trying to dumb down racing to the extent when someone mentions the horses mane - CB feels that she has to tell  the viewers at home that the mane is the hair running along the  top of the neck - I think she had a 'withers comment' when looking at Long Run et al at Nicki Henderson's yard. Having said that, I was given Clare's book for Christmas, and really enjoyed it, and liked her a lot more having read it - but I watch racing because I love it, and have a little bit of knowledge (having trained and owned) and I can't stand this popular make it accessible to the person who watches the Grand National once a year stance........May have to take out a sub to Racing UK again - though as I only want to watch NH - P'd off that you have to take it out for a year now! 
Agree with those who say that losing Alastair and John F is dire, and also Derek, though at times I did throw things at the TV when he was spouting nonsence. This Sat just gone (where Clare was absent) was fine - and what a cracking day for Jeremy Scott and Michael Scudamore - fantastic, and those are stories that make NH  racing for me.


----------



## Daffodil (9 January 2013)

Agree with you about Jeremy Scott.   He really hasn't had the publicity he deserves after the Tolworth.


----------



## Echo Bravo (9 January 2013)

As my Hubby is good at saying WE'RE Doomed!!!!


----------



## Honeylight (10 January 2013)

dressedkez said:



			I shall switch off if we get CB trying to dumb down racing to the extent when someone mentions the horses mane - CB feels that she has to tell  the viewers at home that the mane is the hair running along the  top of the neck - I think she had a 'withers comment' when looking at Long Run et al at Nicki Henderson's yard. Having said that, I was given Clare's book for Christmas, and really enjoyed it, and liked her a lot more having read it - but I watch racing because I love it, and have a little bit of knowledge (having trained and owned) and I can't stand this popular make it accessible to the person who watches the Grand National once a year stance........May have to take out a sub to Racing UK again - though as I only want to watch NH - P'd off that you have to take it out for a year now! 
Agree with those who say that losing Alastair and John F is dire, and also Derek, though at times I did throw things at the TV when he was spouting nonsence. This Sat just gone (where Clare was absent) was fine - and what a cracking day for Jeremy Scott and Michael Scudamore - fantastic, and those are stories that make NH  racing for me.
		
Click to expand...

I actually thought that the programme was more set up for gamblers than those who genuinely love racing & horses. I didn't see it as very populist (on Saturday gone any way). I personally don't bet, I know that racing exists for betting but I thought it was too heavily slanted in that direction.
Personally I wouldn't get that pee'd off with Clare saying what a mane is (irritated yes), but at least that would mean we were seeing a horse rather than guys sitting round a table analysing starting prices. The horses are important for me.....& I would think those having a bet too. At the races you can often tell those that are going to run well or badly by how they look in the paddock. What about a section that shows people those good & bad points & builds on it every week?
I had a reply from 4 but it was very non specific, thanks for your comments & all that.


----------



## Miss L Toe (11 January 2013)

Honeylight said:



			I had a reply from 4 but it was very non specific, thanks for your comments & all that.
		
Click to expand...

I put two comments to C4 Racing and got same reply, obviously standard.

Clare Baldiing does know rather a lot about racing having brought up to it, her father was a top trainer, as is her brother. 
She was good at Olympics because she was knowledgeable  but also able to talk to the general viewer,  pitched it at the right level, obviously a cool head, she has done loads of broadcasting besides horses.
PS John McCrirrick is no loss to the program imho, and most certainly Clare will be avoiding sitting in his seat!


----------



## dressedkez (11 January 2013)

Honeylight said:



			I actually thought that the programme was more set up for gamblers than those who genuinely love racing & horses. I didn't see it as very populist (on Saturday gone any way). I personally don't bet, I know that racing exists for betting but I thought it was too heavily slanted in that direction.
Personally I wouldn't get that pee'd off with Clare saying what a mane is (irritated yes), but at least that would mean we were seeing a horse rather than guys sitting round a table analysing starting prices. The horses are important for me.....& I would think those having a bet too. At the races you can often tell those that are going to run well or badly by how they look in the paddock. What about a section that shows people those good & bad points & builds on it every week?
I had a reply from 4 but it was very non specific, thanks for your comments & all that.
		
Click to expand...

I don't bet - and did not back  my pointer when he once won at 33-1, because I just can't do it......(and I was the trainer.......) However, I just love NH racing, in its purist form, and want to know about the fancied horses, and why they are (fancied)  - and understanding why they excel in certain conditions / weights / tactics is V interesting - It is not all about punting - but understanding about why Trainers do what they do, how they place their horses. I know what the withers / mane is  / why horses are plated etc. It is the finer points that I used to watch when I was trying to emulate the Pipe's / Nicholls / Henderson's when I was a very amateur trainer! Given up training now, but clearly with 3 wins in one season I learnt something from C4 racing, as well as my other bible which was Anne Holland's book, coupled with a little bit of intuitive knowledge! Given up now.......(for now, hope to do it again one day)


----------



## Alec Swan (12 January 2013)

12/01/13.

I thought that The Morning Line this morning was an improvement.  Does anyone agree with me?

Alec.


----------



## Daffodil (12 January 2013)

Unfortunately I can never see the programme, but I will be interested to see if they do a little tribute to Katchit this afternoon.   Pretty sure Alastair Down would have done something in the old days.


----------



## TBB (12 January 2013)

I_shot_Santa said:



			12/01/13.

I thought that The Morning Line this morning was an improvement.  Does anyone agree with me?

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

I do although the "mugs game" bit is a bit unnecessary. I used to love the "morning line" years ago before +1 was available but gradually lost interest in it as you'd be lucky if two races were mentioned and in the end if I'd an interest in something running I'd turn it on just in case but turn it off if big Mac was on! I always watched it during Cheltenham as Ted is always entertaining and informative. We're lucky to have him on RTE for our live racing.


----------



## Clodagh (12 January 2013)

Well I will watch the Morning Line now, I fast forward through the boring bits - and Mr McCirick in his day - so it only takes about 15 mins to watch. Then I am watching RUK today instead of C4, all the jumps races are on there and I will see what I think.


----------



## Daffodil (12 January 2013)

They don't seem able to sort out the time lapse with the picture and the sound.     And has Graham Cunningham forgotten to put his teeth in?  Even more off putting than usual!

Emma Lavelle's niece is a bit of a star!!

Incidentally, I'm watching in tandem with Racing UK!!


----------



## JCWHITE (12 January 2013)

As an aside, I am liking the improvements to Warwick from what I can see.


----------



## Fantasy_World (12 January 2013)

Today's coverage seems a bit better but I am still missing the former presenters


----------



## Daffodil (12 January 2013)

I struggle with the personnel, but the overall coverage is improving.


----------



## millhouse (12 January 2013)

Just watched Channel 4's racing for the first time under the new team.  It's lost all it's character.  Don't even know if I will watch Cheltenham now.


----------



## Miss L Toe (12 January 2013)

Funny, that is just what I felt, the racing coverage has lost it character, it is no longer unique.
If we are watching horses canter down to the start, should someone not comment on how they look.
Please revert to having the betting running under the screen, oh and I find the adverts very intrusive.
PS I loved Mike Cattermole, always so suave and immaculate, and Tommo..... well, essential for commentary at Wolverhampton imho!


----------



## Dobiegirl (12 January 2013)

I was very disappointed in Mick Fitz, he is fine chatting about form etc but reading out the race-cards was not good. The graphics still want sorting and the sound is out of sync with peoples mouths which is surely basic stuff. Rishi Persaad


----------



## Alec Swan (12 January 2013)

Strange that after 90 posts (ok so some are repeat postings),  but there's yet to be one person who believes the new format to be an improvement.  Another question,  if Claire Balding was the much vaulted new lead presenter,  where is she?

Does anyone have an e/mail contact for Ch4 Racing,  one that works?

Alec.

Ets,  and just as an afterthought,  are there any other NH supporting forums available?  I'm wondering how others feel. a.


----------



## Nosey (13 January 2013)

Thought mick fitz & the other one were pretty wooden in the studio bits today. On morning line didn't like the touch screen for replays..esp when they stick their hand across it. Graphics harder to read...don't know what it was with them..colours/smaller type but i felt I was straining to read them. Felt generally a bit dumbed down. :-(


----------



## d_morrow (13 January 2013)

I've been following this thread from the beginning and agree with all who say the programme has lost it's character and is just very dull, with more form experts (and very wooden they are)  than horsemen. I only saw a little bit today but it struck me that the studio setup looks dark and unwelcoming. Also - that clunking great desk is a barrier between presenters and viewers.  For me however, nothing they do to the format  will make up for the loss of Alastair Down and John Francome.  I'm glad I missed Rishi Persaad - I saw enough when he was on the BBC. DIRE!


----------



## AdorableAlice (13 January 2013)

Not anywhere near as enjoyable watching with the new team.  I failed to stay awake beyond the first hour !  Just watched the recording and thought it was disappointing that Katchit barely had a mention.

I do think it could be renamed Chanel 4 Betting and Gambling rather than racing.  Persad needs to get a bit closer to the horses and get planted, that man will never make a racing presenter, cringeworthy viewing.

I am thinking the annual leave saved for Cheltenham week will be used elsewhere.  I shall tape the week, watch the races themselves and fast forward the drivel.


----------



## Alec Swan (13 January 2013)

AdorableAlice said:



			.......

I am thinking the annual leave saved for Cheltenham week will be used elsewhere.  I shall tape the week, watch the races themselves and fast forward the drivel.
		
Click to expand...

If those who support the programme in question,  by paying to advertise,  read comments such as that,  there may be a change of stance.

Well said.

Alec.


----------



## Honeylight (14 January 2013)

AdorableAlice said:



			Not anywhere near as enjoyable watching with the new team.  I failed to stay awake beyond the first hour !  Just watched the recording and thought it was disappointing that Katchit barely had a mention.

I do think it could be renamed Chanel 4 Betting and Gambling rather than racing.  Persad needs to get a bit closer to the horses and get planted, that man will never make a racing presenter, cringeworthy viewing.

I am thinking the annual leave saved for Cheltenham week will be used elsewhere.  I shall tape the week, watch the races themselves and fast forward the drivel.
		
Click to expand...

I feel that they will be unable to get a new audience. It is very slanted towards betting & is a bit boring now. I never liked Tommo or Big Mac but there were more colourful & engaged with the viewer than Graham Cunnningham, not sure about Nick Luck either. It almost seems as if they don't like horses that much & would race flies down a window to win a bet. Does anyone else feel that or is it just me? Feel that they might make public perception of horse racing more negative in time. I have been skimming through recordings, has any one seen the productions response to a fatality yet? I don't mean poor Katchit, but a horse killed on air.


----------



## AdorableAlice (14 January 2013)

Honeylight said:



			I feel that they will be unable to get a new audience. It is very slanted towards betting & is a bit boring now. I never liked Tommo or Big Mac but there were more colourful & engaged with the viewer than Graham Cunnningham, not sure about Nick Luck either. It almost seems as if they don't like horses that much & would race flies down a window to win a bet. Does anyone else feel that or is it just me? Feel that they might make public perception of horse racing more negative in time. I have been skimming through recordings, has any one seen the productions response to a fatality yet? I don't mean poor Katchit, but a horse killed on air.
		
Click to expand...

I haven't seen a fatality yet whilst C4 has been broadcasting.  The ground is so slow at the moment it is saving the horses.  You are so right with the comment about the betting, I did hear Cunningham say a horse was a 'nice type' but that was it.


----------



## Rollin (14 January 2013)

I am no longer a viewer.  I really liked the input of ex-jockeys and never liked Claire's put downs on BBC.


Willie Carson apparently had a CB mare as a foster for one of his home breds.  At Ascot last year he started to say something about our much loved ancient breed and CB (same intials!!!) shut him up.

She does not get my vote.  

I would love to know what the viewing figures are.


----------



## Clodagh (14 January 2013)

I watch all the jumps racing every day and there have been hardly any fatalities this season, the dodgy jumpers are being helped by the slow paces. (I sky + it and whizz through in the evening, I don't spend every afternoon on the sofa!)
I watched RUK on Saturday and it was fine, there wasn't much of horses in the padocks but they had all the jump meetings so it was a bit busy. I might try C4 again on Saturday. I see Choc Thornton isn't keen on the new ML in his H&H column.


----------



## Maesfen (14 January 2013)

I watched last week and it was pretty mediocre like something first timeers would put together - which they are not.
Just had this through from them so at least they have listened a bit!  - 

Thank you for contacting Channel 4 Viewer Enquiries regarding CHANNEL 4 RACING.

As a Racing viewer who has previously contacted us to comment about the new race cards on the programme being difficult to read, we would like to inform you that having taken this on board, the programme makers will be amending this feature in time for next weeks meet. From that point onwards, you should notice that these race cards will be more visible for viewers.

Please feel free to contact us further if you continue to have a problem viewing the race cards on future coverage and we will pass on the feedback to the programme makers.

Thank you again for taking the time to contact us here at Channel 4 and for your interest in our programming.

Regards,
Rachel Salinger
Channel 4 Viewer Enquiries

PS:  Clodagh, you're lucky as I can only get CH 4 so that is the only racing I can watch, dreadful when the presentation is so p$ss poor.


----------



## Clodagh (14 January 2013)

I am very lucky and it is very extravangant having RUK now you have to sign up for a year (bar Frankel flat racing leaves me cold). I'm glad I bit the bullet now though!


----------



## Daffodil (14 January 2013)

I think I can live with it, although it's not a patch of the old style programme.
We all miss Alastair Down and John Francome, and I personally miss John McCririck (sorry!) and I don't know where Alice Plunkett fits it, if she does at all.

But Nick Luck tries too hard, and as for Graham Cunningham and Rishi Persad, well the less said the better.  I can't understand a word Mick F says, and he lacks persona.

It's now just so DULL.   The graphics are awful, the racecard reading is barely touched on, and many of the less fancied horses don't even merit a mention, and that childish "jockey's favourites" item, what the heck is that all about?

Previously every presenter was holding a well used copy of the Racing Post.  They seem now to have to rely on dodgy graphics.

The paddock-side coverage unfortunately is minimal.

I did like the coverage of Imperial Commander's gallop on Saturday though they could have made more of poor little Katchit's departure.

It's bearable, and has certainly improved, a bit, from the first edition, but I'm now running it alongside RUK and like to think I get the best of both worlds.


----------



## Maesfen (14 January 2013)

For Alec!

This is the closest I've found for a NH forum and there is a thread about the Morning Line on it. http://www.jumpingforfun.co.uk/


----------



## d_morrow (15 January 2013)

Quote Honeylight:
I never liked Tommo or Big Mac but there were more colourful & engaged with the viewer than Graham Cunnningham, not sure about Nick Luck either. It almost seems as if they don't like horses that much & would race flies down a window to win a bet.

SPOT ON! I couldn't quite put my finger on it but noe you mention  it...
I also had annual leave booked for  the festival. Might have to get RUK...


----------



## Alec Swan (15 January 2013)

Maesfen said:



			For Alec!

This is the closest I've found for a NH forum and there is a thread about the Morning Line on it. http://www.jumpingforfun.co.uk/

Click to expand...

Thank you dear. 

Alec.


----------



## AdorableAlice (26 January 2013)

Here we go then, Cheltenham, decent card but wait..........

Within the first 60 seconds we have Emma Spencer in an outfit that would be more appropriate for a lap dancing club.  Why a short coat, loads of leg and silly little cowboy boots.

Look at Sprinter Sacre, now those are legs worth looking at.


----------



## MyBoyChe (26 January 2013)

I thought Id give C4 another go today as Cheltenham is probably the biggest meeting to air since the new format but Ive reverted to RUK Im afraid.  Just cant cope with the ad breaks or that new touch screen thingy and am finding it increasingly annoying.  RUK can sometimes be a bit too betting focused for my liking but they do seem to spend more time talking about the horses than C4 are managing and I do like the mix of Lydia, Jonathan & Steve.  I still think its £20 per month well spent!


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (26 January 2013)

I got really tetchy when they replayed the end of the 1.15pm and only follollowed the winner over the last and up the home straight. Didn't even flik back to the others jumping the last which they had plenty of time to do before the leader got to the line. So as yet I haven't seen BSB's fall I have only seen him up on his feet which is the most important thing at the end of the day. 

Plus get rid of Emma Spencer!


----------



## Miss L Toe (26 January 2013)

Clodagh said:



			Rishi Pershad is rubbish. I assume he was kept on as they have to have minorities represented, and that is truly not a racist comment, but an observation. Why do they show so much of the presenters talking? They could talk while showing the horses. I want to see the horses in the paddock. They had put the trainers names up, which was a plus.
I don't like Graham Cunningham at all, he looks a cold old fish.
Hopefully they will take comments on board and the show will develop.
		
Click to expand...

Agree, I watched two thirds of Morning line and half of CH Racing [flipping between live and  4+!].it was a chore rather than a pleasure, I wish I had seen the Rishi / Francome interview, should I ask for a repeat?


----------



## Clodagh (26 January 2013)

MyBoyChe said:



			I thought Id give C4 another go today as Cheltenham is probably the biggest meeting to air since the new format but Ive reverted to RUK Im afraid.  Just cant cope with the ad breaks or that new touch screen thingy and am finding it increasingly annoying.  RUK can sometimes be a bit too betting focused for my liking but they do seem to spend more time talking about the horses than C4 are managing and I do like the mix of Lydia, Jonathan & Steve.  I still think its £20 per month well spent!
		
Click to expand...

I didn't bother with C4 at all today and really enjoyed RUK, they showed the horses in the paddock and going down to and at the start, it was very good coverage.
I get so worried when Sprinter Sacre runs I don't know how Nicky Henderson copes at all!


----------



## Clodagh (26 January 2013)

EKW said:



			I got really tetchy when they replayed the end of the 1.15pm and only follollowed the winner over the last and up the home straight. Didn't even flik back to the others jumping the last which they had plenty of time to do before the leader got to the line. So as yet I haven't seen BSB's fall I have only seen him up on his feet which is the most important thing at the end of the day. 

Plus get rid of Emma Spencer!
		
Click to expand...

BSBs fall was awful, amazing he got up. On the plus side I don't think he went over on his neck, it looked like he didn't take off at all and went down like a lead weight. My OH said he had never seen a horse fall as close to the fence as that. I think he lay on the jockeys leg too, although as he was so exhausted he didn't try very hard to get up. Poor old boy, at least the ground was soft to land on.


----------



## Alec Swan (26 January 2013)

Clodagh said:



			BSBs fall was awful, amazing he got up. On the plus side I don't think he went over on his neck, it looked like he didn't take off at all and went down like a lead weight. My OH said he had never seen a horse fall as close to the fence as that. I think he lay on the jockeys leg too, although as he was so exhausted he didn't try very hard to get up. Poor old boy, at least the ground was soft to land on.
		
Click to expand...

And it's posts like that which reinforce,  not just my love of jump racing,  but the understanding that I'm not alone.

A good post,  Clodagh. 

Alec.


----------



## Dobiegirl (26 January 2013)

The racing today was brilliant but that was because of the quality of the horses and racing, Channel 4 still isnt delivering it for me, its lost that cosy tea and crumpets feel. SS was awesome and I was willing Imperial Commander home  although pleased for a small stable to win a big prize after losing According To Pete in the National.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (26 January 2013)

Just managed to see a replay of BSB's fall - oooft that was nasty! He looked completely beggered and just didn't take off let alone land! Horses are wonderful creatures and survive what you least expect them to. On a more positive note the horse is none the worse for wear, just sore as you would expect and is travelling home to Scotland which is all you can ask for.


----------



## splashgirl45 (26 January 2013)

i enjoyed this weeks racing but its still not up to the previous standard. i really miss john francome and alistair down.....i felt that claire livened it up a bit and at least seemed very enthusiastic , she made it more enjoyable for me....., the rest of them are all very bland and boring IMO....


----------



## scotlass (26 January 2013)

EKW said:



			Just managed to see a replay of BSB's fall - oooft that was nasty! He looked completely beggered and just didn't take off let alone land! Horses are wonderful creatures and survive what you least expect them to. On a more positive note the horse is none the worse for wear, just sore as you would expect and is travelling home to Scotland which is all you can ask for.
		
Click to expand...

So relieved to read your post.   Horrible fall.


----------



## Honeylight (26 January 2013)

EKW said:



			Just managed to see a replay of BSB's fall - oooft that was nasty! He looked completely beggered and just didn't take off let alone land! Horses are wonderful creatures and survive what you least expect them to. On a more positive note the horse is none the worse for wear, just sore as you would expect and is travelling home to Scotland which is all you can ask for.
		
Click to expand...

There were some bad falls in the Argento 'Chase, a horse at the rear of the field & Little Josh. Was very surprised the commentator described Little Josh's fall as "soft" because my initial thought was he had broken his neck & I was very relieved to see him get up. The standard of commentary & indeed the camera work, have deteriorated since the new production company took over. Still very little of the horses in the paddock prior to the race & too many interviews & talking heads.
I find it really hard to be interested, even when it is a good days racing like today. I record then rush through the recording to avoid all the dull chat.


----------



## Clodagh (26 January 2013)

RUK described Little Josh's fall as horrible, he did go over on his neck which I hate to see but thankfully was quickly up. Nice to see Sam T-D jump up to catch him, I hate it when the jockey makes no effort to catch the horse when it would be perfectly possible to do so.
The other horse, a French name, was horrible too, he made so many mistakes and then totally bogged the one he fell at, a bit more time in the schooling ring for him!


----------



## Mariposa (26 January 2013)

Little Josh's fall looked horrific, the way he went right over on his neck - I was so relieved to see him back on his feet.

I had money on Cape Tribulation but I was so gutted when he caught up to Imperial Commander! IC ran a blinder, and I was pleased that Clare Balding caught up with his owners for a catch up too, they looked close to tears.

And as for Sprinter Sacre, what a machine!


----------



## Maesfen (27 January 2013)

The racing itself was first class, shame the same can't be said about the programme; it's dire now.  
Emma Spencer looked like a cheap tart.  
Should be called Ch4 Betting the time they spend talking about nothing else and all those replays of the same thing is boring; let's see the horses in the paddock as before.  
It was better with Claire and Mick in the paddock but they can stuff the studio with the stuffed betting shirts in it, they're a waste of space, I'd rather have Big Mac and that's saying something..


----------



## Miss L Toe (27 January 2013)

Maesfen said:



			The racing itself was first class, shame the same can't be said about the programme; it's dire now.  
Emma Spencer looked like a cheap tart.  
Should be called Ch4 Betting the time they spend talking about nothing else and all those replays of the same thing is boring; let's see the horses in the paddock as before.  
It was better with Claire and Mick in the paddock but they can stuff the studio with the stuffed betting shirts in it, they're a waste of space, I'd rather have Big Mac and that's saying something..
		
Click to expand...

Big Mac was the joker in the pack, Tommo made it a pair, ...... Alister Down a professional, Francome a proper horseman, and very knowlegeable,,,,,,,, 
I don't beleive Clare B can pull it together, she will find her strings being pulled by the producer.


----------



## chrissie1 (27 January 2013)

I said from the start that I couldn't abide Emma Spencer, nothing has changed.  We are behind with watching it as we record it to watch when time allows, so haven't seen much yet, but we were grateful that the limited amount we have seen we didn't get CB 'overkill' as, clever as she is, we both find her rude and for some reason don't like her style, although most people do.

I remeber a few years back they started a sort of 'Race of the Day' half hour programme every lunchtime, that was all about betting.  Didn't last.


----------



## Alec Swan (27 January 2013)

Maesfen said:



			....... I'd rather have Big Mac and that's saying something..
		
Click to expand...

I was going to say that I wonder if we'll ever rue the day when we were glad to see the back of him! 

If this forum is a reasonable cross section of the public which shows an interest in racing,  I'm wondering what the Ch4 producers,  OR importantly,  their sponsors think of the general public response.  I suppose that the bulk of those who advertise,  and so support the programme,  are actually only interested in reaching the gambling viewers,  so perhaps they will have their way.  Dunno!!

On the Emma Spencer front,  as she's never (in my view,  anyway),  contributed much to the programme,  it surprises me that she's still there.  I've always seen her as being a little out of her depth,  and better suited to a but perhaps that's just me.

Alec.


----------



## justabob (27 January 2013)

Should be re-named Channel 4 Betting.


----------



## Honeylight (27 January 2013)

justabob said:



			Should be re-named Channel 4 Betting.

Click to expand...

I posted on the Racing Forum & they seem to be liking it on there, but then I think the members are mainly males who bet. They like all the analysis. I think there is far too much studio & betting stuff, too many interviews & not enough of the horses. I have been watching tracing since I was five years old; I am really beginning to lose interest.


----------



## SueD (27 January 2013)

What a shower...
Claire, Simon Holt and Mick Fitzgerald the only professionals amongst them.

Who decided that a bloke with a dodgy tan would look good in a turquoise shirt and a pink tie?
Was Emma Spencer on her way to a hen party in Romford?

The racing from Cheltenham yesterday was superb. My heart went out to Imperial Commander. Some terrific performances by horses and jockeys.

I can't vote with my feet as I don't have sky or cable tv. At least the 6 nations starts soon so I can channel hop


----------



## Clodagh (27 January 2013)

I think the non sdtop gamblers will have ATR or RUK, to my mind C4 should be for the horsey loving public. My mother-in-law has always liked to sit down on a Saturday afternoon and watch the racing but she won't any more, it is a shame and there must be others like her. It will end up doing racing a power of no good.
Racing for change has been disbanded I think? Is there anyone other than C4 itself worth moaning to?


----------



## justabob (27 January 2013)

I thought Alice Plunkett was on the team, or did I dream it? Much better than Emma Spencer for NH racing.


----------



## teapot (27 January 2013)

justabob said:



			I thought Alice Plunkett was on the team, or did I dream it? Much better than Emma Spencer for NH racing.
		
Click to expand...

She's on maternity leave I would think


----------



## Nosey (28 January 2013)

Mick fitz falls well short of john francome whose space I presume he was supposed to fill. JF was so to the point & everything he said was insightful & interesting whereas MF just waffles. No atmosphere / banter in the studio its boring. I like Nick luck but he's up against it I think. Agree re Emma Spencer..she just looks to be performing a weather girl function & looks quite inappropriate really. Missing the old team that's for sure.


----------



## Daffodil (28 January 2013)

It was pretty ghastly but I was utterly transfixed by the quantities of pan stick on Nick Luck and Graham C's faces.   And as for Emma Spencer.........


----------



## Alec Swan (28 January 2013)

Is anyone feeling brave enough to suggest to Ch4 that they have a read of this forum? 

I suspect that a reality check wouldn't go amiss. 

Alec.


----------



## KautoStar1 (28 January 2013)

Ive not seen much of the new Chan 4 coverage, but whatever its like, I am pleased we still have racing on terrestrial tv.  The BBC have sold out to football and motor racing and although I have RUK and ATR, I tend to only watch them for replays and the occasional feature.  I keep trying to get rid of RUK as its a total waste of £20 a month, but every time I go to phone them to cancel my subscription I then wonder how Im going to see the last 2 races of the day during the Festival and talk myself into keeping it just a bit longer  !!

There is nothing new about the huge number of ad breaks as that was a problem with the previous production company.  And if it wasnt for the Dubai sponsorship then there wouldnt have been any Chan 4 racing at all a few years back.

Change is always difficult to accept, even if the previous format and presenters werent perfect, we still feel a certain affection / loyalty to them.  I do miss Alistair Down and I find Rischi Persad an irritating little twerp, but on the whole I can live with what Ive seen so far and hopefully as they find their feet things will improve.

Use it or lose it would be my suggestion.


----------



## Miss L Toe (28 January 2013)

All that is needed is an undo, Francome won't come back, Mick Fitz won't last long, that is for sure, but there will be better people available, ex jocks are not all Francome's.
We need another colourful character, there must be an replacement for  McCrirrock, surely.


----------



## Alec Swan (28 January 2013)

Miss L Toe said:



			....... ex jocks are not all Francome's.
We need another colourful character, there must be an replacement for  McCrirrock, surely.
		
Click to expand...

I'd volunteer,  except for the irrefutable fact,  that I haven't a clue what I'm talking about! 

An interesting point was raised by KS1,  in that it was Middle Eastern money which put Ch4 Racing on the map in the first place,  or at least supported it,  and,  as how ever naff we may see their advertising (and in truth,  it is),  perhaps we shouldn't be quite so quick to bite the hand.

"The Arab don't get British taste",  sadly. 

Alec.


----------



## Maesfen (28 January 2013)

KautoStar1 said:



			Use it or lose it would be my suggestion.
		
Click to expand...

I have no option as no cable/satellite to fall back on which is why it's such a shame it has gone so badly downhill; Cheltenham, Aintree and Ascot just won't be the same; not so much because of the new team but the way the whole programme is done now.

It's not the Dubai connection that irks me, it's those flaming bookie's ads who must think we're all morons they're so cruciatingly bad.


----------



## EAST KENT (28 January 2013)

Miss L Toe said:



			All that is needed is an undo, Francome won't come back, Mick Fitz won't last long, that is for sure, but there will be better people available, ex jocks are not all Francome's.
We need another colourful character, there must be an replacement for  McCrirrock, surely.
		
Click to expand...

Why would JF not come back??


----------



## Double_choc_lab (28 January 2013)

I watched Cheltenham via RUK and thought the coverage was excellent.  They only had the one meeting so were able to spend time in the paddock with a guy I'd not seen before (Olly I believe).  The only shock of the day was seeing what I thought was a TOWIE actress on the track with a long microphone.  Turned out it was C4s Emma Spencer.


----------



## KautoStar1 (28 January 2013)

The ad breaks have been this way for ages, including the silly bookies ads.  Dont forget most of the links are scripted so Mick Fitz et al are just saying whats on the auto cue in front of them.  We were spoilt with Johnny F who regularly used to go off script and tell naughty jokes, especially when Ted Walsh was with him.  God, they used to make me laugh.   I think they are trying to be a bit more grown up and as a consequence its appearing a bit sterile.  

I didnt see what Emma Spencer was wearing on Sat, but she is usually well dressed but perhaps for the flat rather than jumping ?  Thought she was only covering the flat, but presume she is filling in for Alice P at the moment.    I dont mind her adding a bit of glamour IF she is knowledgeable about her subject.   She has been brought up in a racing yard and has ridden all her life, plus she was married to Jamie so her insight into all things racing must be reasonable.  Ive never been offended by her as she always seems bright and cheery (as well as glamorous).  Unlike Tanya Stevenson who always seems miserable and youd think in the days when everyone is styled, someone at Chan 4 would get a grip of her and tidy her up.   Maybe she misses Mac !  The only other loud mouth I can think of in the same style is Matt Chapman but hes got ATR sown up and hours of air time to himself !!!!     

I think their coverage of the big meetings will be most interesting and the BBC always used to cover Ascot and Aintree very well and as its the same production team hopefully theyll pull out all the stops.


----------



## FinalFurlong (28 January 2013)

I love clare balding i think she's an amazing presenter with so much class!!

Mick Fitz can be dull at times but i do like him a lot however i preferred him during the bbc's coverage.

Nick Luck is dull.

Graham Cunningham needs a slap round the face.

Rishi Persad i think he could be better during flat racing

Why the hell they put emma spencer on during a top class JUMPS meeting at cheltenham i have no idea as she is a flat racing presenter and she was dressed like a complete idiot. 

I LOVED richard pitman and willie carson when they presented with clare with the bbc, I wish they would bring them in for the national and royal ascot

The opening credits, well that freaky jockey who looks like a wax work is weird, is it an actual person?! i cant tell! 

They have improved the racecard thing thank god!! As nobody could read it before.

Still, nowhere near as good as the BBC (why didn't the bbc's producer get to do the racing instead of IMG?!  angers me) And to be honest i dont think it ever will be  sadly

Just graham cunningham completely irritates me he is pure DULL


----------



## FinalFurlong (28 January 2013)

I have emailed channel 4 with the link to the forum with a message saying i hope they find it useful to improve the coverage.

No need to thank me


----------



## Maesfen (28 January 2013)

Lol, FF, I thought about doing that and then promptly forgot so yes, I will thank you.


----------



## AdorableAlice (28 January 2013)

My precious, saved, four days of annual leave for the festival have been put aside for foal watching.  I cannot justify keeping them to watch a wannabe pole dancer, a boring betting chap and Rishi Perpratt.  I will record and fast forward between the races.

End of an era for me !!


----------



## Racergirl (28 January 2013)

KautoStar1 said:



			Ive not seen much of the new Chan 4 coverage, but whatever its like, I am pleased we still have racing on terrestrial tv.  The BBC have sold out to football and motor racing and although I have RUK and ATR, I tend to only watch them for replays and the occasional feature.  I keep trying to get rid of RUK as its a total waste of £20 a month, but every time I go to phone them to cancel my subscription I then wonder how Im going to see the last 2 races of the day during the Festival and talk myself into keeping it just a bit longer  !!

There is nothing new about the huge number of ad breaks as that was a problem with the previous production company.  And if it wasnt for the Dubai sponsorship then there wouldnt have been any Chan 4 racing at all a few years back.

Change is always difficult to accept, even if the previous format and presenters werent perfect, we still feel a certain affection / loyalty to them.  I do miss Alistair Down and I find Rischi Persad an irritating little twerp, but on the whole I can live with what Ive seen so far and hopefully as they find their feet things will improve.

Use it or lose it would be my suggestion.
		
Click to expand...


Havent read the whole thread, but this bit made me want to answer - get thee a betfair account, put a bet of £2 on each race and you can watch online


----------



## Miss L Toe (29 January 2013)

EAST KENT said:



			Why would JF not come back??
		
Click to expand...

He left voluntarily, presumably when he saw the way things were going, and now he is leading the Oaksey Foundation, that will be pretty much full time.


----------



## Miss L Toe (29 January 2013)

Racergirl said:



			Havent read the whole thread, but this bit made me want to answer - get thee a betfair account, put a bet of £2 on each race and you can watch online 

Click to expand...

Exactly, for those who want to bet there are plenty of options, I use WHill, the craic in the studio is fantastic, and if i want to watch a race, it is a £1 bet.


----------



## Louise12 (29 January 2013)

I love RUK so dont generally watch C4. You cant beat Lydia Hislop and Jonathan Neeson/Steve Mellish. Hopefully we will see less of Nick Luck now. Rishi Persad is seriously underrated. Hes excellent in the studio on RUK and always gets the best from the panel. He has a rubbish job on BBC/C4 trying to interview people in the paddock, it makes you look a tool (just like Tracey on RTE). I find Claire Balding rude and dismissive, and simply cant see why people rave about her. I flipped over to C4+1 on Saturday to see if there were any further interviews with Malcolm Jefferson, and wasnt long switching off again. Wont be looking in again unless they are showing a non-RUK track, although the much lauded Simon Holt is not a patch on Richard Hoiles. Ollie Bell is the paddock person that someone was asking about in an earlier post. Hes a nephew of Michael Bell if memory serves.


----------



## Clodagh (29 January 2013)

Miss L Toe said:



			He left voluntarily, presumably when he saw the way things were going, and now he is leading the Oaksey Foundation, that will be pretty much full time.
		
Click to expand...

I believe he left out of loyalty to the sacked director of the old C4 racing team. He was great.


----------



## Daffodil (29 January 2013)

_"Rishi Persad is seriously underrated". _

*Under* rated ?????????????


----------



## SueD (29 January 2013)

At least Richi has found his niche - commentating on bowls at the weekend on Beeb 2 (not that there's anything wrong with bowls)


----------



## chrissie1 (29 January 2013)

Daffodil said:



_"Rishi Persad is seriously underrated". _

*Under* rated ?????????????

Click to expand...

I'm in agreement on this, didn't like him before and don't like him any more now.

I also agree that CB is rude and dismissive, I've said before that we simply don't get what the fuss is all about with her, yes she knows her stuff which of course is what the job is, but we gave up watching the Beeb between races as soon as she was on screen.  I imagine we shall be doing the same on Ch4, shame as we have loved their racing programmes for years, apart from McC.


----------



## Clodagh (29 January 2013)

Daffodil said:



_"Rishi Persad is seriously underrated". _

*Under* rated ?????????????

Click to expand...

LOL! I think its a missprint too.


----------



## Alec Swan (29 January 2013)

Daffodil said:



_"Rishi Persad is seriously underrated". _

*Under*rated ?????????????

Click to expand...

I'm with you.  The man's hopeless,  as is much of the programme which he promotes.

Alec.


----------



## FinalFurlong (30 January 2013)

Channel 4 have replied to my email containing the forum link saying:
We are aware that each Channel 4 Racing presenter has a strong and loyal fan base, and that the changes to 2013 are not your liking. Feedback to the new-look Channel 4 Racing has been divided with the majority positive about the refreshed tone and delivery, exciting VT and informative race analysis. Please note that we are listening to our viewers and will be fine tuning our coverage over the coming months.


----------



## Daffodil (30 January 2013)

"_Feedback to the new-look Channel 4 Racing has been divided with the majority positive about the refreshed tone and delivery, exciting VT and informative race analysis."_

Are they talking about the same programme that we all are??


----------



## FinalFurlong (30 January 2013)

Can't quote on phone daffodil but obviously not!!!! Bet they won't even read the thread!!!


----------



## Racergirl (31 January 2013)

miss l toe, that's even better!! I knew there was somewhere where you could do it for less than betfair, couldn't remember where tho. 
Definately worth considering opposed to the £20 a month RUK subscription (or even the £10 phone one!)


----------



## Miss L Toe (1 February 2013)

Racergirl said:



 miss l toe, that's even better!! I knew there was somewhere where you could do it for less than betfair, couldn't remember where tho. 
Definately worth considering opposed to the £20 a month RUK subscription (or even the £10 phone one!)
		
Click to expand...

For best comment on racing, fun, laffter as well as facts, and paddock observers, go to the site, select Radio/Podcasts, and Horse Racing Radio. If you put a bet on [£1.00] youcan watch the race.


----------



## Maesfen (2 February 2013)

What a huge improvement in the programme today although still too little of the paddock and Emma S still looks on the pull.   It was much better I thought.

Was it the lack of GC I wonder.  

Whatever it is that's made the improvement I'm beginning to feel more confident about Cheltenham; thank God for that.


----------



## Nosey (2 February 2013)

Yes nice to see Jim mcgrath..bit more natural rather than the wooden GC. Love the Emma spencet comment!..on the pull..tee hee!


----------



## Daffodil (2 February 2013)

I thought that, Maesfen and wondered if it was because Cunningham was missing.   However, re Cheltenham, we'll not only have him but Persad as well.


----------



## Honeylight (2 February 2013)

Just been watching my recording & it was much, much better. More of the horses in the paddock & some good slow motion shots of them going down. Seems they might be listening to us after all......


----------



## Maesfen (2 February 2013)

Put your comments here, I have! http://www.channel4.com/programmes/channel-4-racing/articles/channel-4-racing-on-facebook


----------



## AdorableAlice (2 February 2013)

I have offered to donate my hair net for Emma Spencer to stuff her goldilocks into and in return I will have that ridiculous pink hat she had on for my yard cat to sleep in.


----------



## Nosey (2 February 2013)

That made me p myself laughing Alice & conjured up a very amusing picture..don't think my yard cat cld fit even one bum cheek in that little titfer though!


----------



## Echo Bravo (2 February 2013)

Why don't they just admit defeat, as the whole thing is no longer enjoyable, not the morning line (which I was up early for and did my ironing watching it), know can't be bothered and as for the racing in the afternoon, why can't we watch the horses parading, you like to put the animal to the name.


----------



## Clodagh (2 February 2013)

I'm glad it was better, I only watch RUK and most of that was on fast forward as there was a queue for the Six Nations.
Hasn't Captain Conan got a truly common head!?


----------



## Honeylight (2 February 2013)

Clodagh said:



			I'm glad it was better, I only watch RUK and most of that was on fast forward as there was a queue for the Six Nations.
Hasn't Captain Conan got a truly common head!?
		
Click to expand...

I rather like his head, he looks wise & honest. Didn't run that well, maybe he had been stopped in some of his work due to the weather. A fine big horse.


----------



## Racergirl (3 February 2013)

Hes just got to grow into it - should happen by the time hes about 13.... 

when he first came over, I got told "got a new one, got an enormous head, you'll love him" and I do...


----------



## Daffodil (4 February 2013)

"_Common head_".....   ?

I've just been looking at many of the pictures of him on the internet, and doesn't appear to have  a "common head" to me.   In fact, I think he's rather lovely.

Would like to see him win more convincingly than he did on Saturday though, but I'm sure come the Festival he'll be primed to the minute.


----------



## Honeylight (4 February 2013)

Daffodil said:



			"_Common head_".....   ?

I've just been looking at many of the pictures of him on the internet, and doesn't appear to have  a "common head" to me.   In fact, I think he's rather lovely.

Would like to see him win more convincingly than he did on Saturday though, but I'm sure come the Festival he'll be primed to the minute.
		
Click to expand...

Just had a look at his breeding to see where the head might come from. Was astonished it was such a "flat" pedigree as he looks like a proper chaser. His head might come from Persian Bold. Have a look on Sporthorse data base.


----------



## mil1212 (4 February 2013)

I am in love with Captain Conan, lovely unusual head, really wide between the eyes, and big ears. Fabulous big horse, I wanted him to not be placed and then hunt the owners down to take him off their hands, so if anyone can put in a word for me....! Loved him from the moment they showed him at Nicki Hendersons yard


----------



## Clodagh (4 February 2013)

My young ISH has a similar head, so I don't think it is ugly, just not very thoroughbredy. I like a pretty head on a tb, even a nice proper NH job. Denman is huge but has a lovely head!
Anyway, I do digress, I see reading H&H today that the feedback on here has been largely positive to the changes. Wheres that then!?


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (4 February 2013)

I still remember the day last year when Captain Conan never looked prettier - in 2nd behind my horse at Kelso


----------



## Alec Swan (9 February 2013)

Right,  the racing's about to start.  Now I thought that this morning's Morning Line was an improvement.  Marginal I'll grant you,  but better,  none the less.  We'll see what this afternoon brings forth!

Alec.


----------



## JCWHITE (9 February 2013)

Think the camera shots from Warwick are an improvement.


----------



## Hedgewitch13 (9 February 2013)

Denman was having fun - good to see him


----------



## Maesfen (9 February 2013)

Seems better or are we getting used to it more.  Still wish they'd drop the studio inquests and show more in the paddock although it's better without Graham but glad Alice is back in place of the tart.
Lovely to see Denman enjoying himself and giving the crowd a show, much better than Kauto's poor effort (through no fault of his own) at Christmas.
Does Clare only come out for the big meetings?


----------



## AdorableAlice (9 February 2013)

Alec Swan said:



			Right,  the racing's about to start.  Now I thought that this morning's Morning Line was an improvement.  Marginal I'll grant you,  but better,  none the less.  We'll see what this afternoon brings forth!

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

The visit to Frankel was fabulous.  What a set up, his box is cleaner than my house, lovely piece to watch on the tv.


----------



## Nosey (9 February 2013)

Well I think its getting better..more atmosphere in the studio with Jim mcgrath having a bit of banter wiv nick & mick. Much prefer Alice too!


----------



## Clodagh (9 February 2013)

I watched RUK again. I like not seeing the ads but I miss the camera car shots. I'm sure RUK have them sometimes, or did I dream that?
I sky +d the Morning Line to watch tomorrow, glad I did now I hear I have Frankel to look at!


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (9 February 2013)

Is there a link to the piece on Frankel as I didn't see it- must have left for the yard by then.

Was nice they showed so much of Denman's parade rather than the usual 1 shot such things usually get!

Good they showed a few more paddock shots but preferred it when they used to show each horse walking round as they went through the card.


----------



## Alec Swan (9 February 2013)

For all the fact that we may bemoan the passing of the previous CH4 Racing,  I thought that today's effort was a step in the right direction.  It was most certainly an improvement.  

The lovely Ms Plunkett,  dressed in wellies,  ideal!

Alec.

ps.  A quick note to Ch 4;  Stick with us,  we'll head you in the right direction .


----------



## Echo Bravo (9 February 2013)

Agree with Alice his stable was spotless, wish my house was but house and animals don't go. Still don't like the new format at all, but at lest I get through my ironing pretty dam quick now as I don't enjoy the morning line anymore and as for Clare Balding (shudder)


----------



## Honeylight (10 February 2013)

It has improved, but there are still too many talking heads, interviews & not enough shots of the horses pre-race. I really liked it when they showed the runners in race card order. I noticed posters on The Racing Forum were asking for more paddock shots, so it isn't just the horse lovers on here. Hopefully they will listen.


----------



## Daffodil (10 February 2013)

My horse would not appreciate me leaving him in bed so I can see the Morning Line, so I can't comment on that, but the afternoon coverage was a big improvement yesterday.   

The coverage of Denman was excellent (who looked to be having fantastic fun!) and great to have Alice back (and properly dressed for the job).

The presentation appears to be generally better when it's minus Cunningham and Persad, but it would be nice if we could have the proper run-down of the card that we used to have and more paddock shots and views of them at the start, although the coverage yesterday was an improvement on previous Saturdays.

It's getting there


----------



## AdorableAlice (10 February 2013)

Daffodil said:



			My horse would not appreciate me leaving him in bed so I can see the Morning Line, so I can't comment on that, but the afternoon coverage was a big improvement yesterday.   


It's getting there 

Click to expand...

That is what the record button is for, or do yard first !

The coverage was better yesterday.  I don't dislike Clare Balding but she seems to be absolutely everywhere at the moment.  Racing in the afternoon and then rugby in the evening and radio 2 this morning.  She either can't sleep or she needs a hobby.


----------



## Daffodil (10 February 2013)

"_This is what the record button is for_"

I don't have a recorder.    Though I have just ordered one and asked for it to be installed in time for the Festival.  I need a responsible adult to show me how to use it.


----------



## 1stclassalan (11 February 2013)

Daffodil said:



			it would be nice if we could have the proper run-down of the card that we used to have and more paddock shots and views of them at the start,
		
Click to expand...

I reckon that a decision has been made to present all their coverage as conversational entertainment that just happens to be on a racecourse - hence Clare's chatty style being introduced and Alice's run-alongside interviews with the jocks. If you are betting oriented - there are far better ways of obtaining deep detailed info on the InterWeb that CH4 couldn't hope to compete with in the bounds of a cuddly programme - even Tania's job is on the line IMHO - a very brainy woman who's often edited into a giggling appendage.


----------



## teapot (11 February 2013)

AdorableAlice said:



			That is what the record button is for, or do yard first !

The coverage was better yesterday.  I don't dislike Clare Balding but she seems to be absolutely everywhere at the moment.  Racing in the afternoon and then rugby in the evening and radio 2 this morning.  She either can't sleep or she needs a hobby.
		
Click to expand...

She wasn't on the rugby coverage  That was Gabby Logan and the now infamous hat. Her brightest brain thing was on on Sat night though...


----------



## Alec Swan (11 February 2013)

I reckon that the AdorableAlice is,  in effect,  the delightful Alice Plunkett. 

Come along now Alice,  own up! 

Alec.


----------



## AdorableAlice (11 February 2013)

Alec Swan said:



			I reckon that the AdorableAlice is,  in effect,  the delightful Alice Plunkett. 

Come along now Alice,  own up! 

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

Bxxgxx it, rumbled.  I am beautiful, talented, bred in the purple and will, eventually, go across country with the best, I am a little too sturdy to go as fast as my mate Emma Suspender, but I will give you a longer lasting ride.  I love a romp in the straw too, here is my picture, do you fancy me?  I am better value than my friend Miss Suspender, she is fee up front, I am October terms.

,


----------



## cefyl (14 February 2013)

Daffodil said:



			and great to have Alice back (and properly dressed for the job).
It's getting there 

Click to expand...

Really???  Between Alice and the other woman who someone remarked looked like a pole dancer the Beeb need to hire them a stylist, or get Claire to give them some advice on appropriate attire for television presenters at race meetings.  It is like the Mad Hatter's tea party.  My husband has always remarked Alice looks like she has got dressed in a rush in complete darkness and never looked in a mirror on the way out of the door ever since she started with the BBC.  The only thing that was sensible were the wellingtons and at least she is not fake tan orange.

Thank goodness for record facility on the Sky box, at least you can fast forward through the dire inane chatter.


----------



## Clodagh (17 February 2013)

I watched it yesterday - juggling RUK and ATR too hard when lots of good races on - and really enjoyed it. I do have to give it a half hour head start so I can whizz through the ads but very good coverage, I thought.


----------



## Nosey (17 February 2013)

Graham Chapmans still a bit dire though!


----------



## Maesfen (17 February 2013)

I thought it was so much better yesterday.
Yes, they could still do more (any please?) paddock work but we did see a bit more of the horses, they also have gone back to reading out the full card which was better.
Alice has been by far the better at front of house (I can't believe it, he only looks 12 comment made us laugh too!)  I thought Graham Cunningham was so much better actually doing the outside broadcast than he ever has been inside so I hope they keep him outside; he came across yesterday as far more human than he has done before IMO.

For me, a huge improvement, I think they must have been listening/reading to adverse comments and taking it in.  I'm now not dreading Cheltenham for the coverage now if they continue to work as a unit like they did yesterday although I'll always miss Alastair's round up of the days, they were class.


----------



## Alec Swan (17 February 2013)

I'm still a little perplexed that as Claire Balding was supposed to be heading the team,  we've seen precious little of her.

I too smiled at the Alice comment,  but she was right,  wasn't she?   When he was riding in,  I said to my OH "I suppose that his mother knows where he is"!

Alec.

Ets  A_A,  lovely pics of your filly,  well done! a.


----------



## Miss L Toe (20 February 2013)

AdorableAlice said:



			Bxxgxx it, rumbled.  I am beautiful, talented, bred in the purple and will, eventually, go across country with the best, I am a little too sturdy to go as fast as my mate Emma Suspender, but I will give you a longer lasting ride.  I love a romp in the straw too, here is my picture, do you fancy me?  I am better value than my friend Miss Suspender, she is fee up front, I am October terms.

, 











Click to expand...

Super pics Alice, just what we needed!


----------



## AdorableAlice (20 February 2013)

Miss L Toe said:



			Super pics Alice, just what we needed!
		
Click to expand...

Alice is devastated, Alec did not respond to her come and get me big boy offer.  Poor Alice now thinks she is fat, furry and on the shelf.  She has not left her bed since the rejection, poor girl.


----------



## Clodagh (25 February 2013)

I thought it was dire on Saturday.
And wasn't Ruby Walsh an arrogant, miserable sod on the ML?


----------



## FinalFurlong (25 February 2013)

Clodagh, I have always thought he was a right miserable sod! Cheer up, he has nothing to be miserable about!!! He rides/has rode the best NH horses EVER, has won all top races, has a family etc so why act like that? Many jockeys would die for his position and riding talent (although he has worked for it though so do most jockeys) I have always proffered mccoy. He always stays humble and grateful. Walsh should really lighten up and have a joke around like most jockeys who bring some humour to racing


----------



## Clodagh (25 February 2013)

He certainly came across like he thought he was God's gift to the NH scene. Prat!
I am in love with Barry Geraghty so cannot comment further...


----------



## FinalFurlong (25 February 2013)

Clodagh: Every time I see those twinkly irish eyes....... *goes off into a daydream involving barry and FinalFurlong galloping off into the sunset*


----------



## Clodagh (25 February 2013)

Trouble with living with a jockey is they would make you feel really fat even if you were twiglet like! And greedy, I bet they don't polish off a bottle of wine at a sitting, with chocolate! Probably all steak and undressed salads. Still, those eyes might be worth a bit of food misery... and I bet he has got a muscley backside!!


----------



## FinalFurlong (25 February 2013)

Clodagh: Yeah my friend has his amateur license and struggles with his weight so whenever I sit and have dinner with him I always eat loads and then he's sat there with his coffee, slice of chicken and carrots. I feel a right fatty!! 
Oh those eyes...... Oh don't mention the bum!!!!  

Although considerably younger (!!!) I have such a soft spot for sam twiston davies, wouldn't mind galloping off with him!


----------



## Clodagh (25 February 2013)

Oh yes he is lovely. I wouldn't want his Dad as an in law though and you'd have ginger babies!!


----------



## FinalFurlong (25 February 2013)

Clodagh said:



			Oh yes he is lovely. I wouldn't want his Dad as an in law though and you'd have ginger babies!!
		
Click to expand...

His dad scares me. Every time i see him at the racing he always has that same look on his face *shudders*. Thats discrimination towards gingers  I happen to think sam has lovely hair


----------



## Clodagh (25 February 2013)

LOL! Sam is about the same age as my eldest son, so I thnk he is pretty safe. I will just admire from afar...but he still comes a far second (by a distance) to Barry...
AP too obsessed, have you read his autobiography? The man is a psycho...


----------



## FinalFurlong (25 February 2013)

Clodagh said:



			LOL! Sam is about the same age as my eldest son, so I thnk he is pretty safe. I will just admire from afar...but he still comes a far second (by a distance) to Barry...
AP too obsessed, have you read his autobiography? The man is a psycho...
		
Click to expand...

Like AP  I dont drink or smoke however having read his autobiography I do think he took it too far!!! Felt a bit sorry for his wife.
He was just obsessed and stalkerish!!


----------



## Clodagh (25 February 2013)

Definately, but that obsessive personality is probably the key to his success. And back, slightly closer to the point, he always comes across very well in interviews and not like he thinks he is the second coming!
Off to bed now, happy dreams!!


----------



## FinalFurlong (25 February 2013)

Clodagh said:



			Definately, but that obsessive personality is probably the key to his success. And back, slightly closer to the point, he always comes across very well in interviews and not like he thinks he is the second coming!
Off to bed now, happy dreams!!
		
Click to expand...

Yes he does. I will always remember watching an ATR video where he says 'never stop dreaming, as i have spent my whole life dreaming' That will always stick with me
Oh yes ill have some about me, barry and the sunset  If anyone reading this knows barry im sorry!


----------



## Echo Bravo (25 February 2013)

Ruby has a broken nose and was in pain and not happy I think where he was, he seemed a lot happy when on the old morning line.


----------



## Clodagh (26 February 2013)

He should have said he couldn't go on then. Racing for Change ambassador he is not!
Timmy Murphy was on C4 a month or so ago the day he came our of hospital with a broken back. He couldn't breathe or talk - and I think perhaps he didn't need to be there - but he was never petulant.


----------



## BigBuck's (27 February 2013)

Alistair Down will be involved in the C4 Cheltenham coverage:

http://www.channel4.com/info/press/programme-information/channel-4-racing-cheltenham-festival


----------



## AdorableAlice (27 February 2013)

Fantastic news.  I love his way with words.  Maesfen will be very chuffed too.

Now can we plot how to dump Rishi Perspratt.  Surely there is a trainer that has a horse with a good aim ?


----------



## starr_g (27 February 2013)

I'm really happy that Ted Walsh will be back for Cheltenham. He is knowledgeable and good fun at the same time.


----------



## Alec Swan (27 February 2013)

BigBuck's said:



			Alistair Down will be involved in the C4 Cheltenham coverage:

http://www.channel4.com/info/press/programme-information/channel-4-racing-cheltenham-festival

Click to expand...

Finally,  common sense seems to have prevailed!  Perhaps Ch4 listen,  after all. 

_"Alastair Down returns to the fold to deliver daily essay-style preview packages."_

Where's Maesfen?  Time to rejoice.  

Ruby W?  When you live in a world which is so intense,  it must be very easy to be,  or appear to be,  a trifle dour,  and I agree that he is,  but maintaing a boyish and a "Hail fellow well met",  approach,  can't be easy.  I struggle and I live a life of anonymity! 

Excellent News,  none the less.

Alec.


----------



## MyBoyChe (27 February 2013)

Now that is good news (and I could do with some today  )  I shall try C4 on Tuesday, RUK at 430 for the last hour and if C4 are hopeless I shall fall back on RUK for the last 3 days.  Only 7 work days left til my week off and I am ridiculously excited. best bit of the year, that and Badminton weekend on the red button!


----------



## Maesfen (27 February 2013)

AdorableAlice said:



			Fantastic news.  I love his way with words.  Maesfen will be very chuffed too.

Now can we plot how to dump Rishi Perspratt.  Surely there is a trainer that has a horse with a good aim ?
		
Click to expand...

You're right, I'm dead chuffed about that news.  Now now Alice, don't go inflicting pain on some poor horse like that. 



starr_g said:



			I'm really happy that Ted Walsh will be back for Cheltenham. He is knowledgeable and good fun at the same time.
		
Click to expand...

I suppose it's too much to ask if JF is joining him in the box too even if only for Cheltenham; one can hopelessly dream though, they were a great team. 



Alec Swan said:



			Finally,  common sense seems to have prevailed!  Perhaps Ch4 listen,  after all. 

_"Alastair Down returns to the fold to deliver daily essay-style preview packages."_

Where's Maesfen?  Time to rejoice.  

Ruby W?  When you live in a world which is so intense,  it must be very easy to be,  or appear to be,  a trifle dour,  and I agree that he is,  but maintaing a boyish and a "Hail fellow well met",  approach,  can't be easy.  I struggle and I live a life of anonymity! 

Excellent News,  none the less.

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

Definitely time to rejoice Alec; sorry for late reply been out on the tiles celebrating son's birthday.


----------



## Nosey (1 March 2013)

That is good news...wld love to have JF presenting too..but that really is too much to hope for!


----------



## chrissie1 (1 March 2013)

We always looked forward to AD's previews of Cheltenham, it set the scene and I don't believe anyone could even get close.  So that's good news.  If Rishi got delayed in traffic every day until after the last race that would also be good news.  If Emma could be his passenger it would be better still


----------



## Daffodil (1 March 2013)

Brilliant news!      Hooray, and thank you Alastair for accepting their (presumably) humble request.

If Chrissie1's request could be granted, that would be good too!


----------



## FinalFurlong (2 March 2013)

Excellent news about AD!!!! Now we just need to get rid of emma. Sat watching C4 now, she looks like some sort of air hostess today. If she is going to wear those ridiculous hats, at least wear a different one each week!!


----------



## Honeylight (4 March 2013)

Didn't think it was as good, (had showed some slight improvement), at the weekend. No horses in the paddock, lots of interviews instead. Hope Cheltenham is better, but I'm not optimistic.


----------



## KautoStar1 (5 March 2013)

I am really looking forward to Cheltenham and despite the millions of ads on Chan 4, the general quality of the presenters is far superior to the lot that RUK employ.
And, whether we like the new format or not, Chan 4 has stuck with racing while other channels have opted to spend their money on football (yawn) and motor racing (only Jenson Button makes this bareable imo   ).   I think they will show more races as well - think there are 5 on air each day as apposed to 4 in previous years.

Also, why this dislike of Emma Spencer ?  I expect she knows more about racing than most people on this forum and if all you can criticise her for is her dress sence (which is usually elegent and tailored) then its a bit of a poor do.  I wonder if those passing comment about her are jealous of her being slim and attractive.  If she were a whiskery old boot would that be more acceptable ???  And by the way, I have a couple of hats like hers and they are nice and warm, if a little itchy


----------



## Maesfen (5 March 2013)

From MPV, it's not a dislike of Emma at all just that she doesn't dress appropriately for the National Hunt scene, she's fine for when it's frilly flat racing but ATM she looks completely out of place.  
I don't deny she has oodles more knowledge than me, I don't deny she is a million times more attractive than me and I'm not jealous about any of it but her dress senselessness really gets on my t*ts and until it's only on radio then it will continue to annoy me or until the flat starts when she can wear a bikini for all I care.


----------

